# Sunday 3 hour block



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

so at the Hawthorne wherehouse I got a 11-2 slot does anyone know what to expect for a Sunday mid day block?


----------



## danny77 (May 15, 2016)

Last time i got those..i had 45 small packages..way more than 4 hours block..i might be unlucky..after that i have never done 3 hour block..let us know how did it go


----------



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

It went smooth finished 20 in 2 hours


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

What are the addresses for the warehouse in Hawthorne and Anaheim? I might just switch to DLA9 if the warehouses are close enough to where I live.


----------



## Namdaman (Apr 14, 2017)

Finished 27 in 1h50 mins today. It's my first time do Flex in Irvine. They paid 66$ for 3 hours block on Sunday


----------

